# Building-VS-Buying



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Now that things have slowed down for me a bit I must be driving she who must be obeyed crazy. LOL She told me today I need something to do to occupy myself while she studies (I guess the sexual harassment of my wife doesnt count as something to do). So to that end I though I might learn to make my own rigs.

However, I have a cpl of questions:

Is making your own rigs more economic than buying?

What are the pros/cons of making your own rigs?

What types of tools/materials besides the obvious (requiring a trip to home depot) do I need?

I want to start with the following rigs:

1. Bottom rig
2. Fish finder rig.
3. Drum Rig.
4. Carolina rig.
5. Pyramid rig.

Any help the experts here could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

G-Hype said:


> Now that things have slowed down for me a bit I must be driving she who must be obeyed crazy. LOL She told me today I need something to do to occupy myself while she studies (I guess the sexual harassment of my wife doesnt count as something to do). So to that end I though I might learn to make my own rigs.
> 
> However, I have a cpl of questions:
> 
> ...


I'll bite on the fish finder/drum rig. If you don't consider your time as money (which I don't when it comes to preparing fishing gear) you can definitely make your rigs cheaper than you can buy them. You won't save a ton but you'll be making them the way you want them. All you need is some 80 - 100 lb leader material, hooks (I like the Gamikatsu), some barrel swivels and some snap swivels to use for the "fish finder". 

Just snell the hook, then tie on a barrel swivel to the other end of the leader with your knot of choice. I use the trilene knot. The knots take a little practice but once you get it, it's not bad. After tying, I find something solid to latch the hook on and pull the swivel with pliers to tighten it up good.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

When making your own rigs, it isn't necessarily a money saver. It is just satisfaction of knowing you took a pile of pieces and made a rig out of it as opposed to buying one. You also get to make it to your exact specs.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

rocket said:


> I'll bite on the fish finder/drum rig. If you don't consider your time as money (which I don't when it comes to preparing fishing gear) you can definitely make your rigs cheaper than you can buy them. You won't save a ton but you'll be making them the way you want them. All you need is some 80 - 100 lb leader material, hooks (I like the Gamikatsu), some barrel swivels and some snap swivels to use for the "fish finder".
> 
> Just snell the hook, then tie on a barrel swivel to the other end of the leader with your knot of choice. I use the trilene knot. The knots take a little practice but once you get it, it's not bad. After tying, I find something solid to latch the hook on and pull the swivel with pliers to tighten it up good.


I was looking on the internet and saw the fish finder and the drum rigs. I assume (dangerous I know) that the fish finder is more of a generic type of rig as I saw a couple of different types, while the Drum rig is specific for Drum fishing. Your reply prompts 2 more questions:
1 What is snelling the hooks? 
2 What is the trilene knot?
3 What about a crimping tool?



thekingfeeder said:


> When making your own rigs, it isn't necessarily a money saver. It is just satisfaction of knowing you took a pile of pieces and made a rig out of it as opposed to buying one. You also get to make it to your exact specs.


I think you're right. And especially when you catch a fish on a rig you tied yourself.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> When making your own rigs, it isn't necessarily a money saver. It is just satisfaction of knowing you took a pile of pieces and made a rig out of it as opposed to buying one. You also get to make it to your exact specs.


Well for me it was a money saver considering what the baitshops down here get for rigs. One of the bait shops I go to get almost $6.00 a rig a rig for a black drum rig. Costs me 83 cents to make the same rig.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> Well for me it was a money saver considering what the baitshops down here get for rigs. One of the bait shops I go to get almost $6.00 a rig a rig for a black drum rig. Costs me 83 cents to make the same rig.


Ok so I guess i need to ask what parts and tools do I need to buy to get started with the rig previously identified.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

G-Hype said:


> Ok so I guess i need to ask what parts and tools do I need to buy to get started with the rig previously identified.


Don't need any tools at all except for a pair of cutters. I use a simple nail in a 2 x 4 bent over for pullin my knots tight. I buy all of my tackle in bulk. I owuld get the book on knot tying. I forget the name off hand, but it's a small red book. That hass all the knots you'll need.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Take a browse through the fishing bible too.*

There is some good info in there.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> Well for me it was a money saver considering what the baitshops down here get for rigs. One of the bait shops I go to get almost $6.00 a rig a rig for a black drum rig. Costs me 83 cents to make the same rig.


I guess that is just a testament to how long it has been since I have purchased "store bought" rigs.  Spool of line, few hooks, and the possible swivel and bead here and there, I am happy.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

nicest part of building your own is now you never are without a rig ,experiment with diferrent materials and manufactures til you get what you want.i noticed over the years that my rigs keep evolving,i'll incorporate someone elses ideas or see a need for a tweak as the fishing season goes on.the best rig is the one that works that day,so keep your eyes and your mind open.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

G-Hype said:


> I was looking on the internet and saw the fish finder and the drum rigs. I assume (dangerous I know) that the fish finder is more of a generic type of rig as I saw a couple of different types, while the Drum rig is specific for Drum fishing. Your reply prompts 2 more questions:
> 1 What is snelling the hooks?
> 2 What is the trilene knot?
> 3 What about a crimping tool?


That's right, a drum rig is a particular kind of fish finder. Ditto the other comments to get a book on knot tying. Or just go here http://www.marinews.com/

A crimping tool is used to crimp metal clamps over wire or line instead of tying a knot. I consider them cheating when using mono  but the way to go with wire. 




sunburntspike said:


> nicest part of building your own is now you never are without a rig ,experiment with diferrent materials and manufactures til you get what you want.i noticed over the years that my rigs keep evolving,i'll incorporate someone elses ideas or see a need for a tweak as the fishing season goes on.the best rig is the one that works that day,so keep your eyes and your mind open.


Ditto. I have hardly any prebuilt rigs and instead carry a plano container thing of rig building components(hooks, swivels, sliders, beads, etc) and build what I need for that location. I do this because I fish a lot of different spots and styles and would have a hundred rigs to cover everything I need. And I mostly need the same components, but with minor differences. For example, I spent most of my time in the winter on rivers fishing for big cats. I use the exact same components on the rig as I do a drum rig, only my hook leader is longer. In the spring, I'll bounce between salt and freshwater for drum and cats and so would need the same rig with only varying length leaders. When I'm fishing for puppy drum, I'll make use a little longer leader, but with #3 to 6 hooks, depending on what's out there. As spring transitions to summer, I'll start adding floats to the rigs to keep the hook off the bottom and the craps off my bait. 

So I used to prebuild my rigs, but found myself salvaging parts off them and just retying them anyway for the conditions of the day. Making them on the fly makes me more agile and inventive. And as you learn how to tie the various knots, you can make a rig in no time. I can make a drum rig in about a minute.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

G-Hype said:


> 1 What is snelling the hooks?
> 2 What is the trilene knot?
> 3 What about a crimping tool?


1. Snell knot: http://www.animatedknots.com/snell/index.php

A good snell demo from youtube.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2z0VQ26ZLw

2. Trilene knot: When working with 80 - 100 lb mono I only do a few wraps http://www.flyfishingnetwork.org/knots/trilene-knot.php

3. You don't need a crimping tool with mono unless you just don't want to tie knots.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

You guys have made "she who must be obeyed" very happy I have enough reading to do to last me a week. I found the trilene knot on a website and think I can tie it pretty well after the first 10-15 trys.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I try to make my rigs with the least amount of terminal gear (metal) as possible...

Sandcrab


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have the C. BOYD PFEIFFER book called THE COMPLETEBOOK OF TACKLE MAKING and it tells just abouthow to do anytnhing. I got it at Borders.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I trust the stuff I make more than the store bought stuff and I make it the way I like it.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

chriscustom said:


> I trust the stuff I make more than the store bought stuff and I make it the way I like it.


That is true also it feels good knowing that it is something that you did yourself.


----------

